# "leopard print yarn"



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

http://au.deramores.com/stylecraft-safari

This is as close to knitting leopard print as i have seen,its from the Uk an acrylic,from Deramores,only $5.06 shipping to oz,good deal all round julia


----------



## ghosking (Apr 21, 2011)

Pretty awesome  Love the way that knits up  Not for me, but for someone it's gorgeous


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

Love it! :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for sharing Julia...very nice..I might just order some.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Lydia (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Really Cool yarn!
Thanks for posting, must get some.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Ghosking - I love the look on your feline friend's face - if looks could kill! LOL


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

great yarn. went to order some and they are almost completely out of all colors so I wrote them. antelope is for me. I am really a green eyed cat living in a human body right now. peace.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

THAT is some cool yarn! :thumbup:


----------



## ghosking (Apr 21, 2011)

MrsB said:


> Ghosking - I love the look on your feline friend's face - if looks could kill! LOL


lmao, thanks MrsB, actually his face is saying "I BETTER GET EXTRA COOKIES FOR THIS ONE" lol he really doesn't mind it, seriously


----------



## brinawitch (Aug 16, 2011)

this is some awesome yarn!!! i know i could make a camo type shirt with it for this guy i know. its free shipping to the states too. so tell me how does it feel is it soft?


----------



## MartiW (Mar 31, 2011)

Animal print is my favorite color  Must get some. Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

brinawitch said:


> this is some awesome yarn!!! i know i could make a camo type shirt with it for this guy i know. its free shipping to the states too. so tell me how does it feel is it soft?


No idea sorry just bought it,it is coming to oz,i am making a shrug i saw on KP so it will be over clothes.


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

This is what i want to make,i bought the green black colourway and i wonder how this will knit up,i thought the ribbing would make it interesting.


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

juliacraftylady666 said:


> This is what i want to make,i bought the green black colourway and i wonder how this will knit up,i thought the ribbing would make it interesting.


I think the animal print will look awesome with that top!

:thumbup:


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

Loistec said:


> juliacraftylady666 said:
> 
> 
> > This is what i want to make,i bought the green black colourway and i wonder how this will knit up,i thought the ribbing would make it interesting.
> ...


Thanks well as i love youre hat you must have good taste lol.


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

Loistec said:


> juliacraftylady666 said:
> 
> 
> > This is what i want to make,i bought the green black colourway and i wonder how this will knit up,i thought the ribbing would make it interesting.
> ...


Ooopppsss sorry wrong pattern its this one!!! :idea:


----------



## smack (Jun 1, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## ptswheat (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for posting. My 11 year old daughter would love anythng made with this yarn!


----------



## colbyzmom (Mar 26, 2011)

Ooopppsss sorry wrong pattern its this one!!! :idea:[/quote]

Love the yarn & the pattern! Thanks for sharing!
j


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I would love to see a sample of that yarn knit up in a 4x4 square or however much of it is alreay completed. Have you started a project yet?


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

The yarn has just been posted US to OZ,be a while yet!!


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Okay, I found a link to it. It would make a great throw for a cozy movie night, decorative pillors or as a jacket.

http://www.deramores.com/stylecraft-safari/


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

I just received my yarn and it is soft and smooshy like an old fave jumper,cuddly even,i am glad i bought it ,wish i had the pattern now,i have tried everywhere for the N026 one and nowhere at all,drat!!!


----------

